# Willingen Festival/Marathon 03.06.2007



## CubeGhostRider (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo!  

Ich mach mal 'nen Willingen-Thread auf: Ich fand die Veranstaltung - vor allem die Messe ) letztes Jahr sehr cool und fahre wieder hin bzw. beim Marathon mit. Wer denn noch? 

Ich hau gleich noch ein Angebot obendrauf: Ich habe für das WE (Fr.-So.) in einer Pension keine 100m vom Festivalgelände entfernt (!) ein Zimmer gebucht - ich wollte eigentlich ein Einzelzimmer, es gab aber keins, und jetzt ist da noch ein Bett frei. Also wer Interesse hat - vorzugsweise natürlich ein Marathon-Mitfahrer. Die Wirtin freut sich bestimmt auch, wenn sie das DZ nicht zum EZ-Preis verschleudern muss, und sie macht auch extra ein frühes Racer-Frühstück!  

LG Björn


----------



## Adrenalino (10. Mai 2007)

Eigentlich gibbet schon nen Thread dazu.....aber egal......ich fahr auf alle Fälle hin! Zimmer ist schon gebucht und den Mara fahr ich auch, vorgenommen hab ich mir die ganz große Runde  nachdem es am Gardasee wegen verschiedener Umstände nur zur kleinen Runde gereicht hat 

Evtl. hätte ein Teamkollege von mir Interesse an der Mitwohngelegenheit....ich frag ihn morgen mal, o.k?

Der wohnt ganz in der Nähe bei dir....in F-dorf Seulberg......ist nicht so wiet weg von dir, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne70 (11. Mai 2007)

Ich hab´s scheinbar noch nicht verstanden mit der Zeitnahme in Willingen.

Auf der einen Seite erfolgt die Zeitnahme individuell (siehe Reglement) 2.3.
Dann erfolgt auch der Start in Blocks mit eigenen Zeiten Blockzeiten (2.4).
Jedoch gewinnt der der als erster über die Ziellinie fährt ??? Und was ist wenn einer aus einem späteren Block (spätere Zeit) eine individuelle bessere Zeit hat als einer aus einem früheren Block, der aber vor Ihm ins Ziel fährt.

Vielleicht gibt es Aufklärung. Danke.

Auszug Reglement ...
2.3 Zeitnahme
Die Zeitnahme erfolgt individuell und mittels Transpondersystem. Ein Transponder ist ein Chip, der die individuelle Zeit eines Teilnehmers auf jeder Runde elektronisch misst. Der Transponder befindet sich an der Startnummer und muß nach Beendigung des Rennens sofort in der Akkreditierung zurückgegeben werden. Sollte der Transponder aus welchen Gründen auch immer abhanden kommen oder unbrauchbar werden, erhält der Teilnehmer einen Ersatztransponder und muss den Verlorenen ersetzten. 

2.4 Start
...
Beide Starts erfolgen mit einer Blockstartzeit, d.h. dass alle Fahrer dieselbe Startzeit haben. Damit gewinnt das Rennen  vorbehaltlich etwaiger Strafen  immer derjenige, der/die zuerst über die Ziellinie fährt.


----------



## CubeGhostRider (11. Mai 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibbet schon nen Thread dazu.....aber egal......


 
Echt - wo denn??



Adrenalino schrieb:


> Evtl. hätte ein Teamkollege von mir Interesse an der Mitwohngelegenheit....ich frag ihn morgen mal, o.k?
> 
> Der wohnt ganz in der Nähe bei dir....in F-dorf Seulberg......ist nicht so wiet weg von dir, oder?


 
Na klar - das ist hier um die Ecke! Evtl kann der auch bei mir mitfahren wenn er Bedarf hat, ich habe noch einen Platz im Auto frei. Oder fahrt ihr wieder mit dem Teambus?


----------



## Adrenalino (11. Mai 2007)

CubeGhostRider schrieb:


> Echt - wo denn??
> 
> 
> 
> Na klar - das ist hier um die Ecke! Evtl kann der auch bei mir mitfahren wenn er Bedarf hat, ich habe noch einen Platz im Auto frei. Oder fahrt ihr wieder mit dem Teambus?



Nää, mitm Teambus fahren wir nicht weil ich mit meiner Freundin zusammen dort hin fahre da sie beim Marathon den Part der  Fotografin/Materialwagenfahrerin übernimmt 

Ich werd ihm mal mailen was Sache ist, es kann aber u.U. dauern bis der sich meldet.......

@Wayne70
Das ist in der Tat merkwürdig! Schonmal den Veranstalter darauf angemailt?


----------



## Trailspezi (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo Björn!

Ich selbst habe auch beim Marathon in Willingen gemeldet. Habe allerdings noch keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit. Da kommt mir dein Aufruf sehr recht.
Vorrausgesetzt du hast noch keinen anderen Mitbewohner.
Falls nicht bleibt es natürlich deine Entscheidung ob du einen der auch wie du durch und durch mit dem Bikervirus infiziert ist als Zimmergenossen die Unterkunft zu teilen. Ich wäre sofort dabei!!!

mfg Christoph


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (12. Mai 2007)

Hi 2 Männliche Marathonfahrer suchen noch eine Unterkunft ab Samstag.


----------



## CubeGhostRider (23. Mai 2007)

Trailspezi schrieb:


> Hallo Björn!
> 
> Ich selbst habe auch beim Marathon in Willingen gemeldet. Habe allerdings noch keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit. Da kommt mir dein Aufruf sehr recht.
> [...] Ich wäre sofort dabei!!!
> ...


Hallo Christoph!

Also da sich Adrenalino bzw. dessen Freund nicht gemeldet haben kriegst du jetzt den Zuschlag, falls du noch Interesse hast!  Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht, was das Zimmer dann als DZ pro Person kostet, aber es ist eine recht günstige Pension. Ich sag dir demnächst nochmal Bescheid!
Sorry, Metzkergiga4u, aber zu dritt wird's dann in dem Doppelbett wohl doch ein bißchen eng...  

LG Björn


----------



## 4XRacerPB (24. Mai 2007)

bin auch da...zelte aber nur bike ist momentan beim aufrüsten...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (24. Mai 2007)

CubeGhostRider schrieb:


> Hallo Christoph!
> 
> Also da sich Adrenalino bzw. dessen Freund nicht gemeldet haben kriegst du jetzt den Zuschlag, falls du noch Interesse hast!  Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht, was das Zimmer dann als DZ pro Person kostet, aber es ist eine recht günstige Pension. Ich sag dir demnächst nochmal Bescheid!
> Sorry, Metzkergiga4u, aber zu dritt wird's dann in dem Doppelbett wohl doch ein bißchen eng...
> ...



Hi bin schon versorgt, aber trotzdem Danke. Habs versäumt hier kundzutun.


----------



## AsB (24. Mai 2007)

Nicht das jetzt jemand meint, dass ich nen Campingforum aufmachen will   ,  aber besteht dennnoch die Möglichkeit am Ortseingang wie letztes Jahr (aus Brilon kommend, unterhalb der Sommerrodelbahn) sein Zelt aufzuschlagen ? Habe gehört, dass es   dieses Jahr  "zelt- bzw.wohnmobiltechnisch" Einschränkungen gibt ?!
Ich fand den Platz und die damit verbundenen Sanitären-Einrichtungen ganz ok und würde gerne wieder dort aufschlagen.

AsB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Mai 2007)

AsB schrieb:


> Nicht das jetzt jemand meint, dass ich nen Campingforum aufmachen will  , aber besteht dennnoch die Möglichkeit am Ortseingang wie letztes Jahr (aus Brlion kommend, unterhalb der Sommerrodelbahn) sein Zelt aufzuschlagen ? Habe gehört, dass es dieses Jahr "zelt- bzw.wohnmobiltechnisch" Einschränkungen gibt ?!
> Ich fand den Platz und die damit verbundenen Sanitären-Einrichtungen ganz ok und würde gerne wieder dort aufschlagen.
> 
> AsB


Das würde mich auch interessieren, bin die ersten Jahre immer da gewesen. Da war das mit dem Campen sehr Easy.


----------



## Rotten67 (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo, ich bin im Alten Doktorhaus untergekommen.Kostet 30 â¬ im DPZ.
Eine Frage zur Strecke. Ist die sehr Anspruchsvoll? Oder anders gefragt:
Hardtail oder Fully???


----------



## sidebrody (25. Mai 2007)

Moin
Ich finde die kleine runde nicht anspruchsvoll.
Fast nur Forstwege bzw. Waldwege - überwiegend keine Singletrails!
Sollte also ein Hardtail reichen


----------



## Rotten67 (25. Mai 2007)

Danke, aber ich habe mir vorgenommen die große bzw.die komplette Tour zu fahren.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (26. Mai 2007)

Zelten will ich auch weiss aber noch nicht wo weil auf der seite von der bike steht nur wo nicht und nicht wo.....
schreiba aber eine email ans touribüro die müssten bescheid wissen ...
grüsse Boris


----------



## Hitzi (28. Mai 2007)

Hi,

auch hier sei noch einmal die Frage erlaubt - wer hat noch einen Startplatz zu vergeben? Weil vielleicht krank oder doch beruflich eingebunden?

Dann würde ich gerne das Komplettpaket in Anspruch nehmen  Geldübergabe und Übergabe des Pakets könnte man doch sicherlich lösen, oder?

Danke

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfmaschine (29. Mai 2007)

sidebrody schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich finde die kleine runde nicht anspruchsvoll.
> Fast nur Forstwege bzw. Waldwege - überwiegend keine Singletrails!
> Sollte also ein Hardtail reichen



Hardtail ist das bessere Bike fuer diese Strecke. Zuviel Wald und Wiesenwege.



Ich komme auch,  aber nur zum testen, schauen und Party machen. Die Trans-Germany wird noch hart genug. 

Welche Einschraenkungen gibt es denn fuer Womo's?

Gruss
Frank


----------



## Adrenalino (29. Mai 2007)

@CubeGhostRider / Björn

Sorry, ich hatte meinem Kumpel gesagt daß er sich melden soll, aber der gute ist zur Zeit a weng im Streß und hats verpeilt 

@all
Campen bei dem Wetter, wow, Respekt  , ihr solltet eure Zelte evtl. in Schlauchbooten aufbauen, sonst sauft ihr ab 
Ist net bös gemeint, o.k?


----------



## 4XRacerPB (29. Mai 2007)

wieso?letztes jahr war boden frost das jahr davor unwetterwarnung stufe 3....wer wollte durfte nachts in die eishalle...


----------



## 4XRacerPB (31. Mai 2007)

Zelten istwie immer auf dem bolzplatz unter dem parkplatz...


----------



## Hitzi (31. Mai 2007)

Zu dem Zeltplatz: Es ist einfach eine Wiese, teils uneben aber soweit ganz O.K. zum zelten. Da habe ich schon schlimmeres gesehen.
Die Sanitären Einrichtungen sehen nach der Nacht echt bescheiden aus. Kann sich schon jeder selber vorstellen  
Und wenn man am Sonntag zu spät von der Strecke kommt, kann man Pech haben und die Dinger sind schon geschlossen  Nix mit Duschen!

Zu der Zeitabnahme: Die Chips messen die Echtzeit, d.h. wenn jemand aus einem späteren Startblock eine bessere individuelle Zeit fährt, ist er 1. obwohl er später gestartet ist und obwohl er auch später ankommt  

Unterschlupf: Bei dem bisserl Regen vorletztes Jahr in die Eishalle? Angsthasen  

Startplatz: Wer hat noch ein Komplettpaket übrig?

Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## 4XRacerPB (31. Mai 2007)

bin weg und ab ca 18h auf der wiese zu finden....


----------



## Delgado (31. Mai 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> bin weg und ab ca 18h auf der wiese zu finden....



Wieviel Promille?


----------



## redbyte (31. Mai 2007)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich habe mir vorgenommen die große bzw.die komplette Tour zu fahren.



Die mittlere bzw. lange Runde sind deutlich ruppiger als die Kurze, da ist ein Fully schon eher hilfreich, aber geht natürlich alles auch mit dem Hardtail.

Habt ihr auch alle die Mail von PlanB bzgl. des Energie-Riegel-Test bekommen? Wer hat schon geantwortet, wie war die Reaktion?

CU in Willingen,


----------



## Adrenalino (31. Mai 2007)

Die Antwort war gar keine weil ich die Mail ständig zurückbekomme  
Wasn da los?


----------



## Rotten67 (31. Mai 2007)

Dann werd ich das ganze mal mit dem Hardtail angehen. Das Fully ist noch nagelneu, da denke ich, ist es besser mit dem Rad, das man besser kennt, so etwas anzugehen.
Danke für die Antwort.

Eine andere Frage. Ich habe noch keinen Starplatz, kann es da zu Probs kommen?? Oder haben die keine Starterfeldlimitierung??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (31. Mai 2007)

Probleme bekommst du insofern, daß du, da du dich so spät anmeldest, in den hintersten Startblock gesetzt wirst, außerdem wird Nachmeldegebühr fällig, schätze mal 5 Euro.

Starterfeldlimitierung gibts nicht.....glaube ich.


----------



## Rotten67 (31. Mai 2007)

Ich glaube, wenn man von hinten startet ist es ein wenig ruhiger und nicht so hektisch. Die, die das Rennen dann zu schnell angegangen sind kann man sich ja dann nach und nach holen.


----------



## iglg (31. Mai 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Die Antwort war gar keine weil ich die Mail ständig zurückbekomme
> Wasn da los?



schon mal mit muench statt münch versucht


----------



## Adrenalino (31. Mai 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> schon mal mit muench statt münch versucht



*andenkopfklatsch*

Na klaaaaaar, das isses, oh mann! Wie kann man nur so blöd sein???

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Wayne70 (1. Juni 2007)

Erfährt man eigentlich erst am Marathon Start in welchem Block man steht und wie ist es wenn z.B.: ein Teammitglied später gemeldet hat?

Ich bin gespannt wie dies abläuft.

Hat jemand da Erfahrung?


----------



## Delgado (1. Juni 2007)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Erfährt man eigentlich erst am Marathon Start in welchem Block man steht und wie ist es wenn z.B.: ein Teammitglied später gemeldet hat?



Wir starten mit Tandem, _müssen_ also zusammen starten


----------



## CubeGhostRider (1. Juni 2007)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Erfährt man eigentlich erst am Marathon Start in welchem Block man steht und wie ist es wenn z.B.: ein Teammitglied später gemeldet hat?
> 
> Ich bin gespannt wie dies abläuft.
> 
> Hat jemand da Erfahrung?


Du bekommst deine Startnummer bei der Akkreditierung, und da steht dein Startblock (A-F) mit drauf. A-C starten zuerst, dann D-F. Was mit deinem Team-Mitglied ist weiß ich aber auch nicht.
So - ich fahre jetzt los - schonmal ein bißchen Messeschlendern. Man sieht sich...

LG Björn


----------



## Rumas (1. Juni 2007)

Ich denke mal der Startblock wird nach dem Anmeldedatum vergeben, ist ein Startblock voll rutscht man in den nächsten,also je später man sich anmeldet umso weiter steht man hinten,oder man ist Profi oder Lizenzfahrer dann kommste automatisch in den ersten Block.


----------



## Wave (1. Juni 2007)

Lizenzfahrer heisst in Willingen nichts! Man hat dort die gleichen Vorteile/Nachteile wie die Hobbyfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (1. Juni 2007)

Live aus Willingen -
stimmung ist gut. wetter perfekt aber ich hatte mit mehr leuten gerechnet. bisher ca. 1500 starter beim rennen. finde das sehr wenig. aber man auf der messe gute geschäfte machen.
also grüsse an alle die nicht hier sein können

hitzi


----------



## Razorblade (3. Juni 2007)

Die ersten Fahrerbilder vom Marathon gibt es in wenigen tagen hier zu bewundern : www.marathon-photos.com 

Ergebnisliste vom Marathon wird hier euch hier angeboten : 

http://services.datasport.com/2007/mtb/willingen/


gruss Razorblade


----------



## bertel1987 (3. Juni 2007)

Rennen war klasse. Perfekt organisiert, kaum Schiebepassagen und sogar das Wetter hat mitgespielt


----------



## Adrenalino (3. Juni 2007)

bertel1987 schrieb:


> Rennen war klasse.



Da stimme ich dir zu, war echt super, vor allem die "mittlere", die ja eher ne lange war aufgrund der fast 110km! Mir tut alles weh, aber das muss so sein!



> Perfekt organisiert



Nuja, Verpflegung war in der Tat bestens, Ausschilderung ebenfalls, nur die Angaben zur Streckenlänge im Extraheft und im offiziellen Streckenplan wichen doch stark voneinander ab! Außerdem : es werden zwei Startzeiten angekündigt, am Start heißt es plötzlich "alle starten zusammen", wurden denn die, die im C,D,E Block standen auch bei der Anmeldung darauf aufmerksam gemacht?



> kaum Schiebepassagen



Yep!Bis auf die unvermeidliche am Wiesenhang.....



> und sogar das Wetter hat mitgespielt



BITTE?????? Bis auf die Temperaturen - mal ausnahmsweise nicht sibirisch sondern leicht herbstlich - war alles so wie immer: Regen am Abend vorher, Nieselregen während des Rennens, tiefhängende graue und schwarze Wolken und Matsch! 

Willingen ist wettermäßig verflucht.....ich komm aber trotzdem wieder.

Nu geh ich mal nach meiner Platzierung guggen......

NACHTRAG:

Hmpf.....wegen 3 Minuten Top 100 verpasst  aber trotzdem zufrieden! Hätte ich mal bei der letzten Verpflegung net so lang rumgestande!


----------



## bertel1987 (3. Juni 2007)

Hätte vllt. erwähnen müssen, dass ich nur die Kleine mitgefahren bin wegen meiner Mandelentzündung.



> Nuja, Verpflegung war in der Tat bestens, Ausschilderung ebenfalls, nur die Angaben zur Streckenlänge im Extraheft und im offiziellen Streckenplan wichen doch stark voneinander ab!


Wir hatten gestern mit Volker noch gelabert. Das war eine spontane Wegänderung. Aber auch da weiß ich nicht, wie es bei den längeren Distanzen aussah. Mein Tacho zeigte am Ende 57km an...56 standen im aktualisierten Streckenplan.



> Außerdem : es werden zwei Startzeiten angekündigt, am Start heißt es plötzlich "alle starten zusammen", wurden denn die, die im C,D,E Block standen auch bei der Anmeldung darauf aufmerksam gemacht?



Wurde beim Briefing gesagt. War wohl kurzfristig geändert worden...



> BITTE?????? Bis auf die Temperaturen - mal ausnahmsweise nicht sibirisch sondern leicht herbstlich - war alles so wie immer: Regen am Abend vorher, Nieselregen während des Rennens, tiefhängende graue und schwarze Wolken und Matsch!



Dafür, dass sie Regen angekündigt hatten, war es erfreulich trocken. Und der feine Nieselregen in Verbindung mit der warmen Luft war ganz angenehm...




> Willingen ist wettermäßig verflucht



 Ist echt beschissen, wenn man mal an den warmen Frühling denkt -.-



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wir starten mit Tandem, müssen also zusammen starten



Wart ihr die, die mit Hartgas durch den ersten Bach gefahren sind? War lustig anzuschauen


----------



## Adrenalino (3. Juni 2007)

Mal was anderes, habt ihr den Typ mit dem durchgebrochenen Rahmen gesehen?  Ich wär fast vor Schreck in die Absperrung gefahren!!! So was hab ich noch nie gesehen, hier ist ein Foto:

http://picasaweb.google.com/BF07.WILLINGEN/TAG3BF2007/photo#5071802230683181810

Konnte aber nicht erkennen was es für ein Bike ist bzw. war.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (3. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, habt ihr den Typ mit dem durchgebrochenen Rahmen gesehen?  Ich wär fast vor Schreck in die Absperrung gefahren!!! So was hab ich noch nie gesehen, hier ist ein Foto:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/BF07.WILLINGEN/TAG3BF2007/photo#5071802230683181810
> 
> Konnte aber nicht erkennen was es für ein Bike ist bzw. war.....



Hi 

Der stand am Start neben mir das war irgendeine Hausmarke eines Händlers glaube Ich .
TRIBAL stand drauf war ein Fahrer von FIREBIKE ROETGEN 
P:S 
Willingen war wieder geil wie  immer,aber dieses Jahr nur 1500 Starter  
Wo war der Rest?


----------



## bertel1987 (3. Juni 2007)

> Mal was anderes, habt ihr den Typ mit dem durchgebrochenen Rahmen gesehen?



Ist an mir vorbeigelaufen. Schaurig ^^


----------



## iglg (3. Juni 2007)

bertel1987 schrieb:


> Wurde beim Briefing gesagt. War wohl kurzfristig geändert worden...



OK, die Akustik bei diesem ärmlichen Briefing war ja nicht die Beste (freundlich ausgedrückt), aber ich saß weit vorne und bin ziemlich sicher, dass davon keine Rede war !!

Das Briefing war eine Frechheit - keine Bühne, kein Speaker, keine Info zu problematischen Stellen... ÄTZEND, oder ?


----------



## DK Henning (4. Juni 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Hi
> Willingen war wieder geil wie  immer,aber dieses Jahr nur 1500 Starter
> Wo war der Rest?



Vielleicht werden Sie jetzt vernünftiger und senken das Startegeld auf ein realistisches Niveau. Die Apothekenpreise halten mich jedenfalls (aus Prinzip) von dieser Abzocke fern.


----------



## Delgado (4. Juni 2007)

Razorblade schrieb:


> Ergebnisliste vom Marathon wird hier euch hier angeboten :
> 
> http://services.datasport.com/2007/mtb/willingen/
> 
> ...



Unser Tandem ist nicht dabei  

Startnr. 1315 

Vielleicht findet uns ja jemand in der Ergebnisliste?


----------



## Becci (4. Juni 2007)

welche rund seid ihr gefahren?hab ja grad was zeit ;-)


----------



## Solanum (4. Juni 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> welche rund seid ihr gefahren? hab ja grad was zeit ;-)



Hi Becci 


Supi! danke!
die Große....wir waren beide unter der Selben Nr. gemeldet....


----------



## Becci (4. Juni 2007)

platz 82, aber du bist net schilling, jürgen


----------



## Delgado (4. Juni 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> welche rund seid ihr gefahren?hab ja grad was zeit ;-)



Große (140 km).

edit: Nee, da hab'n die Mist gebaut. Team Rose stimmt aber ???


----------



## Becci (4. Juni 2007)

yeb, schau hier:

82. Schilling Jürgen, D                 ???? Team Rose                   8:07.41,7   3:04.08,3  (1315)  GM       126.  ¦  3:17.35   88.¦ 3:03.00   81.¦ 1:47.05   64.¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (4. Juni 2007)

wo der Name herkommt?????
aber das werden wir wohl sein!.... 

Danke


----------



## Trailspezi (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Weiß jemand von euch ob sich in der Ergebnisliste noch etwas tut. ( Brutto/Nettozeit?) Habe selbst in Startblock C gestanden also musste ich mindestens 3 oder 4 min warten bis ich über die Matte fahren konnte. Aber in der Ergebnisliste wurde dieses bisher nicht berücksichtigt. Bin gesammt 30ster
auf der großen Runde wurde mich dann noch verbessern!!

gruß Christoph


----------



## boile (4. Juni 2007)

Hat jemand von euch das tandem gesehen, denen ziemlich am anfang die sattelstütze gebrochen ist? gut, das war nix gegen den mit dem rahmen (den ich aber auch nur auf dem foto gesehen hab.... aber haben die beiden aufgehört, oder ist der hintere im stehen weiter gefahren???


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (4. Juni 2007)

Jo, der kollege ist dann auch erstaunlich gut zu Fuss gewesen. 

Das Pirate Tandem hat mich auf der kleinen auch ne zeitlang verfolgt.

Nur das Solarum/Delgado Tandem ist meiner Aufmerksamkeit entgangen.

Gesamtplatzierung 117 von 142 auf der großen Runde 75.von 88. in der Männerklasse mit einer 7.45 Zeit. 18. schnitt auf dem Tacho. 
Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden , obwohl das Training nicht optimal war, wir erst Sonntag Morgen anreisen konnten (Sorry Adrenalino holen wir nach  ) auf der kleinen einen Platten, und auf der großen einen kleinen umweg gemacht habe.

Wollte die Grande und habe sie gekriegt. Jetzt müssen wir noch an der Zeit arbeiten


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (4. Juni 2007)

Willingen war wieder genial, mit dem Wetter war ich auch sehr zufrieden  ,
leider war kein Tune Stand da und ich konnte mir nicht die gewünschten Teile kaufen, aber dafür gabs dann halt andere Sachen  
und ich fand Willingen dieses Jahr sooooo günstig hab ja von Conti --- 2 MK plus 2 Schläuche, plus Ersatzschlauch, Reifenheber,und mini Satteltasche und  2 Bier gekommen (Wert ca.110 ) und das alles für lau   
der neue Mountain King fährt sich super, gewicht 480 gramm einfach genial,
mein neuer Lieblingsreifen
Sonntag ,7.10 Uhr Startblock B, an der kleinen Brücke ca. 60 Leute die sich angestellt haben, ich gleich durch den Bach, da wollte ich noch nicht warten  , erste Waldanstiegt schieben wie immer, dannach lief es super, die Verpflegungsstation an der Eishalle habe ich nach 2,36 Std.erreicht, 3 min Pause und dann gings weiter,letzte Verpflegungsstelle nochmal 3 min Pause und nach 5,30 Std hatte ich es dann geschafft  Platz 70 auf der mittleren Runde (fahrzeit laut Tacho 5,24 Std)
( mein Ziel war es dieses Jahr unter 5 Std zu bleiben und das habe ich geschaft km 96 habe ich nach 4,40 Std erreicht gehabt, aber dieses jahr waren es ja noch 11 km mehr was ich erst Sam. Mittag erfahren habe  )
für mich war Willingen ein super Wochenende und nächstes Jahr 100 % wieder,
was ich mir wünschen würde, ist das die Lütte Runde 20  kostet, dann würden bei uns alle mitfahren, ( die Frauen und die Männer denen 56 km zu viel ist  , aber 50  für die Lütte ist einfach nicht angemessen, 
Marathon plus festival für 50  bei Frühbuchung finde ich OK, 
ach so Briefing war ja das letzte, bin zum ersten mal da hin, habe nichts Verstanden von dem was er gesagt hatte, haben die echt klasse gemacht, bin nach 10 min wieder gegangen,


----------



## Becci (4. Juni 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> leider war kein Tune Stand da und ich konnte mir nicht die gewünschten Teile kaufen




hätte hier noch bar ends rumliegen


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (4. Juni 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> hätte hier noch bar ends rumliegen



nee die sind mir zu schwer   meine wiegen 40 gramm sind getunete von smiga mit Carbon und ausgedreht, leichter gehts kaum


----------



## Becci (4. Juni 2007)

dann nicht...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (4. Juni 2007)

Lol , "diese" Tune Hörnchen kanst du nicht kaufen sondern nur gewinnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becci (4. Juni 2007)

ganz genau  bronze passt leider nicht auf mein bike.....


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (4. Juni 2007)

Und du bist mir auch eine, ist ja so als ob die Dahle ihre Medallien verscheuern würde. 

Warum möchtest du keine Marathons mehr fahren?


----------



## Deleted 34113 (4. Juni 2007)

Hey.........
wir waren in Willingen auch dabei, Bilder und Ergebnisse gibt es unter
www.team-no-sports.de


----------



## hefra (4. Juni 2007)

Ich war nur zum gucken da, war mir einfach zuteuer, dafür fahr ich lieber 2-3 andere Marathons.
Das erste was ich gesehen habe war der gezweiteilte Rahmen! Echt übel ist ihm was passiert? Wie kann das so brechen? Unfall?

Naja aufjedenfall war es schon schwer zu zugucken ich hatte so sehr Lust mit zu fahren.

Hoffentlich wirds nächstes Jahr günstiger, aber ich denke ich werd einfach sparen und dann aufjeden Fall mit dabei sein.


----------



## Adrenalino (4. Juni 2007)

hefra schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wirds nächstes Jahr günstiger, aber ich denke ich werd einfach sparen und dann aufjeden Fall mit dabei sein.



Wennste dich früh genug anmeldest wirds auf alle Fälle billiger!

@Metzkergiga4u
Macht nix, bin nächstes jahr auf alle Fälle dabei, gleiches Hotel, hab schon vorreserviert!


----------



## Rindsnawel (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Wieviel Kilometer habt ihr den auf euerer Uhr gemessen?
Ich hatte 112 km auf der mittleren Runde?!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (4. Juni 2007)

Bin nur kurz gefahren waren 56km und 1255Hm ,nervend war wieder einmal die Zeitnahme die schon ab Startschuss zählte aber bis Block C die Startlinie erreichte waren schon fast 5 minuten rum    machte zwar nur ca 15 Plätze aus  aber wenn man fast von niemanden überholt wird und dann auf der Kleinen Runde nur 52 wird denkt man sich das nächste Jahr schau Ich nur noch zu,wie so viele andere auch .Es muss doch Plan B zu denken geben wenn die Teilnehmerzahlen jedes Jahr sinken.Auch das Briefing war ein Witz .


----------



## bertel1987 (4. Juni 2007)

> Bin nur kurz gefahren waren 56km und 1255Hm ,nervend war wieder einmal die Zeitnahme die schon ab Startschuss zählte aber bis Block C die Startlinie erreichte waren schon fast 5 minuten rum



Ich frag mich auch: Wozu gibts eigentlich Transponder, wenn sie nicht auch beim Start ihre Funktion erfüllen? 

Vielleicht weiß da jemand mehr...


----------



## fritzbox (4. Juni 2007)

Erst darf man noch 40 euro Pfand abdrücken und dann haben sie so eine miserable zeitnahme .
Es geht mir auch nicht um 5 min es geht nur ums Prinzip,man kann ja für 40 Euro Startgebühr ein anständige Zeitnahme erwarten,sonst stehen nächstes jahr noch weniger am Start.


----------



## Rindsnawel (4. Juni 2007)

Ja am Gardasee liefs bei mir, was Plan B anbelangt, bei der Anmeldung schon nicht richtig. Und jetzt in Willingen hat man mich in den falschen Startblock gelotst (Block C) obwohl ich in den Block B gehört hätte.......

Als ich es dann rechzeitig gemerkt hatte bin ich in den Block B gewechselt und weil ich seit 7 Uhr schon gewartet (25min) habe bin ich von der Seite in den Block B eingestiegen. Ein Crew-Mitglied hat das gesehen und mich angewiesen, ich solle mich hinten anstellen. Als ich dann erklärt habe, dass ich schon 25min warte und nur fälschlicherweise in Block C gestanden habe hat man mich des Lügners bezichtigt und mir gedroht die Startnummer weg zu nehmen, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht von hinten anstelle

Die Arroganz mancher Leute bei Plan B ist schon beachtlich!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (4. Juni 2007)

Rindsnawel schrieb:


> Ja am Gardasee liefs bei mir, was Plan B anbelangt, bei der Anmeldung schon nicht richtig. Und jetzt in Willingen hat man mich in den falschen Startblock gelotst (Block C) obwohl ich in den Block B gehört hätte.......
> 
> Als ich es dann rechzeitig gemerkt hatte bin ich in den Block B gewechselt und weil ich seit 7 Uhr schon gewartet (25min) habe bin ich von der Seite in den Block B eingestiegen. Ein Crew-Mitglied hat das gesehen und mich angewiesen, ich solle mich hinten anstellen. Als ich dann erklärt habe, dass ich schon 25min warte und nur fälschlicherweise in Block C gestanden habe hat man mich des Lügners bezichtigt und mir gedroht die Startnummer weg zu nehmen, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht von hinten anstelle
> 
> Die Arroganz mancher Leute bei Plan B ist schon beachtlich!



Sorry aber wenn du selber nicht gesehen hast das du in Block B gehörst, stand ja groß genug auf der Startnummer bist du aber selber schuld, da ist klar das du dich hinten anstellen mußt.


----------



## fritzbox (4. Juni 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn du selber nicht gesehen hast das du in Block B gehörst, stand ja groß genug auf der Startnummer bist du aber selber schuld, da ist klar das du dich hinten anstellen mußt.



Da muss Ich Ihm zustimmen das einzige an das man beim Start denken muss ist welcher Eingang zu welchem Block . Ausserdem standen um 7uhr am Eingang zu Block C zwei junge Damen die einen einwiesen


----------



## Rindsnawel (4. Juni 2007)

Ich denke ich muss mich mit dir nicht darüber streiten......aber wenn du von dem einen Posten gesagt bekommst, "dort geht es zu Block B" und der nächste dann sagt, "du kannst auch hier rein fahren", fährst du nicht mehr vor und vergewisserst dich, dass diese Person die Wahrheit spricht.


----------



## Trailspezi (4. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht gibt es noch ein update der Ergebnislisten. Ansonsten wäre ich schon entäuscht. Würde bei mir je nach Zeitverlust von Platz 30 bei der großen Runde bis zu 5 Plätze ausmachen. Bin selber auch in C gestartet.
Aber die sprachen doch von Nettozeiten vordem Start oder nicht?

mfg Christoph


----------



## fritzbox (4. Juni 2007)

Rindsnawel schrieb:


> Ich denke ich muss mich mit dir nicht darüber streiten......aber wenn du von dem einen Posten gesagt bekommst, "dort geht es zu Block B" und der nächste dann sagt, "du kannst auch hier rein fahren", fährst du nicht mehr vor und vergewisserst dich, dass diese Person die Wahrheit spricht.


Hast Du natürlich auch Recht  
Früher hieß es Veith Marketing dann UPSOLUT und jetzt Plan B aber in den 9 Jahren die Ich jetzt da war ist es anstatt besser immer schlechter geworden


----------



## bertel1987 (4. Juni 2007)

> Ich denke ich muss mich mit dir nicht darüber streiten......aber wenn du von dem einen Posten gesagt bekommst, "dort geht es zu Block B" und der nächste dann sagt, "du kannst auch hier rein fahren", fährst du nicht mehr vor und vergewisserst dich, dass diese Person die Wahrheit spricht.



Man müsste den Einweisern ja schon böse Absichten unterstellen...

Ansonsten klebten aber auch fette Schilder da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rindsnawel (4. Juni 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Hast Du natürlich auch Recht
> Früher hieß es Veith Marketing dann UPSOLUT und jetzt Plan B aber in den 9 Jahren die Ich jetzt da war ist es anstatt besser immer schlechter geworden



Naja Schwamm drüber, bin nächstes Jahr trotzdem wieder dabei!


----------



## fritzbox (4. Juni 2007)

RISCHTISCH wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## *büx* (4. Juni 2007)

Also ich hab nicht gedacht das das Wetter dies Jahr so gut mit spielt, trotz des kurzen regens zwischen durch, naja war ja auch net stark. Ich bin die Lütte-Runde gefahren, die eig. 34 Km lang ist aber am Ende hatte ich 40 Km, hat mich nen bissel angekotzt, weil so Fit war ich auch nicht. Naja hab die Runde trotzdem bei den Jugendlichen gewonnen...  Also gut nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## fritzbox (4. Juni 2007)

Rindsnawel schrieb:


> Naja Schwamm drüber, bin nächstes Jahr trotzdem wieder dabei!


Ich auch wie immer halt von Donnerstag Abend bis Sonntag. 
Was noch schlimmer ist als die ganzen Startblocks sind ja die ganzen Saufnasen das wird ja immer schlimmer .Bin am Samstag um 11uhr am Lift vorbei Hunderte von den Komatrinkern


----------



## CubeGhostRider (4. Juni 2007)

bertel1987 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich auch: Wozu gibts eigentlich Transponder, wenn sie nicht auch beim Start ihre Funktion erfüllen?
> 
> Vielleicht weiß da jemand mehr...


Also ich bin letztes Jahr gefahren und hab mir hinterher von dem Foto-Service 'ne Urkunde bestellt. Da steht die "offizielle Zeit" UND die Netto-Zeit drauf: -53 Sekunden. Aber meines Wissens ist die offizielle Zeit die, die auch gewertet wird, letztes Jahr haben sie die Ergebnislisten jedenfalls nicht mehr geändert. Die Frage bleibt, was der Transponder dann für einen Sinn hat, außer dass man halt die echte gefahrene Zeit auf der Urkunde hat...

Und man muss die teuer bezahlen...


----------



## Trailspezi (4. Juni 2007)

@*büx*

Nochmals besten Dank für die Unterkunft! Top Ferienwohnung in wunderbarer Lage. Hätte noch eine Woche dranhängen können. Aber die Pflicht ruft!!
Schönen gruß an deine Eltern und nochmals Danke für die Gastfreundschaft!

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Rindsnawel (4. Juni 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Ich auch wie immer halt von Donnerstag Abend bis Sonntag.
> Was noch schlimmer ist als die ganzen Startblocks sind ja die ganzen Saufnasen das wird ja immer schlimmer .Bin am Samstag um 11uhr am Lift vorbei Hunderte von den Komatrinkern



Stimmt! Was war den da oben an der Liftstation los??? Als ich samstags den Anstieg hoch zu diesem Turm gefahren bin, dachte ich muss alleine durch den Atem der Komasäufer in Ohnmacht fallen....

Ist das jedes Jahr so???? Und unter welchem Decknamen findet diese "Ballermannparty" statt?? Bike-Festival????


----------



## fritzbox (4. Juni 2007)

Rindsnawel schrieb:


> Stimmt! Was war den da oben an der Liftstation los??? Als ich samstags den Anstieg hoch zu diesem Turm gefahren bin, dachte ich muss alleine durch den Atem der Komasäufer in Ohnmacht fallen....
> 
> Ist das jedes Jahr so???? Und unter welchem Decknamen findet diese "Ballermannparty" statt?? Bike-Festival????


Sag bloß das kennste nicht Siggis Hütte auf dem Ettelsberg ist Weltberühmt  ist schlimmer als am Ballermann,überhaupt wenn die ganzen Saisonabschlussfahrten stattfinden.Ist jedes Jahr so  
Am Besten in Cafe setzen und die alle beobachten siehste schon aus 100m die ganzen Fußballer die den ganzen Gehsteig brauchen .
Unterschied zwischen den Fußballern und den Radlern,die Radler ind gut gebräunt und die Fußballer stark gerötet im Gesicht


----------



## bertel1987 (4. Juni 2007)

Siggi gehört an bestimmten Tagen vermieden ^^ Ansonsten kann man sich da aber herrlich betrinken. Ein wunderschönes Abgemähe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (4. Juni 2007)

Rindsnawel schrieb:


> Stimmt! Was war den da oben an der Liftstation los??? Als ich samstags den Anstieg hoch zu diesem Turm gefahren bin, dachte ich muss alleine durch den Atem der Komasäufer in Ohnmacht fallen....
> 
> Ist das jedes Jahr so???? Und unter welchem Decknamen findet diese "Ballermannparty" statt?? Bike-Festival????



Das hat weniger mit uns Bikern zu tun !!!!

Das sind alle Kegel-, Häkel-, Junggesellenabschieds-, Undwasweißich-Vereinsevents Deutschlands, die an jedem Wochenende stattfinden und immer so aussehen. Kannst ja mal im Februar zum Skispringen fahren. Da ist das auch so. Der Ruf des "Sauerland-Sterns" ist da legendär und ganz Willingen macht halt mit.

In meinem ersten Willingen-Bike-Festival-Jahr (2000) war ich zum ersten Mal auf dem Ettelsberg und habe den Einweiser bei der Bergstation gefragt, ob das am Bikefestival oder an der damals stattgefundenen Fußball-EM liege.
Der sagte dann aber, dass diese Saufparties JEDES Wochenende in Willingen abgingen.

Darüber gab es ja sogar schon Fernsehberichte in den einschlägigen Sensationsmagazinen.


----------



## iglg (4. Juni 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Hast Du natürlich auch Recht
> Früher hieß es Veith Marketing dann UPSOLUT und jetzt Plan B aber in den 9 Jahren die Ich jetzt da war ist es anstatt besser immer schlechter geworden



Na ja, so schlimm ist es ja auch nicht !
Die Jahre mit Veith-Marketing waren schon gut. Und weil die alle vom Geld verdienen leben, haben die mit upsolut fusioniert und die Hamburger, die halt mehr von der Rennrad-Seite und Großeventseite kamen, haben ja immer mehr das Ruder übernommen. UCI und Weltcup mussten es sein. Da sind wir Jedermann-MTB-Biker halt unter die Räder gekommen.
Jetzt macht es halt Plan-B und die sind nach längerer Abstinenz neu und verdienen in ihrem ersten Jahr doch etwas Geduld, oder meint Ihr nicht ?

Ich finde, sie kommunizieren zumindest mehr und ich habe den Eindruck (und Erwartung) dass sie kritikfähig sind und Mängel, die sich aus den Kritiken ergeben, wenn möglich auch abstellen.

Also schreiben wir mails an plan-b und seien wir nicht so hart. Das erste Jahr ist Probe!


----------



## 4XRacerPB (4. Juni 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Ich auch wie immer halt von Donnerstag Abend bis Sonntag.
> Was noch schlimmer ist als die ganzen Startblocks sind ja die ganzen Saufnasen das wird ja immer schlimmer .Bin am Samstag um 11uhr am Lift vorbei Hunderte von den Komatrinkern



manche fuhren auch....





Delgado:
dann hattest du eine langhaarige dame mit auf dem tandem???


----------



## bertel1987 (4. Juni 2007)

Pennerbier neben Jägermeister? Das ist ja grauenhaft...


----------



## 4XRacerPB (4. Juni 2007)

na nicht nur ist nur nen ausschnitt....
grauenhaft fand ich allerdings das festival gelände aber das wird an anderer stelle ja schon gemotzt...


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Delgado:
> dann hattest du eine langhaarige dame mit auf dem tandem???



Yo, S lanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (5. Juni 2007)

ja dann hast mich doch erkannt....oder????


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> ja dann hast mich doch erkannt....oder????


Klar, hab Dich doch auch gegrüßt am Start


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. Juni 2007)

So hier mal ein kleiner Rennbericht von mir:

_Das Wochenende in Willingen ist gelaufen, wetter ist wie die Jahre zuvor Ähnlich gewesen. Neblig und feucht. Allerdings mit Themperaturen um die 10 Grad celsius anstatt von 5 Grad Celsius Letztes Jahr.
Sascha und ich sind Frühzeitig angereist und standen beide im Startblock B. In der Startphase konnte ich schon  ca 150 Plätze gutmachen. Die Taktik war ganz klar ruhig angehen zu lassen und auf den Letzten 30 Km richtig am Horn zu ziehen . Es Lief gut bis km 45, hatte meinen Rythmus gefunden und war gut unterwegs als ich dann merkte das ich einen Schleicher hatte. Schwer enttäuscht wechselte ich den Schlauch und verlor ca 10 Min da Handschuhe und Laufräder total verschlammt waren.. Mein Teamkollege fuhr an mir vorbei, und so startete ich eine Aufholjagt die ein paar körner zufiel gekostet hat. Bei km 56 habe ich ihm dann im Zielbereich geschluckt, und wurde von Jil und Kai mit Gel versorgt. So ca 2.35 Std sind bis dahin vergangen, und ich verfluchte mich und die Welt dafür was ich da eigentlich wieder tat. Zwischendurch setzte immer wieder Regen ein und ich fror mir auf den Abfahrten mit den kletschnassen Trikot bei 70 Kmh ziemlich einen ab. Nach dem Langenberg ging es mir wieder besser und ich konnte auf den Flachpassagen von Gruppe zu Gruppe springen. Leider hatte ich die Streckenverlängerung nicht mitgekriegt und hoffte bei km 96.97.98? auf das Zielgelände. Dem war mitnichten so und so fragte ich wutentbrannt den nächsten Streckenposten der mir ein wenig sarkastisch erwiederte:Es ginge noch ein paar km aufwärts. Somit verfluchte ich wieder mich, die welt, und den Tacho.
Ich hatte schon ziemlich genug von der Geschichte und fühlte mich gar nicht mehr in der Lage nach 110 Km, noch 800 Hm dranzuhängen. Im Zielbereich wurde ich dann so nett von den Sprecher und den Zuschauern empfangen, das ich mich geschämt hatte dann in die Finish gasse zu fahren. 
Gepuscht von den Emotionen und wiedermal mit Gel versorgt ging ich auf die Große und es ging mir erstaunlicherweise einigermaßen gut. Die Trails waren ein wenig technischer und es hat nach dem rennradcharakter der beiden anderen Runden wieder Spass gemacht zu fahren. Leider habe ich an der Schanze einen Pfeil übersehen und bin zurück zum Ziel gefahren. So habe ich nochmal 20 min und ca 6 Plätze verschenkt. Dannach war die Moral ziemlich down, aber ich habe die Wut in Vortrieb umgewandelt und habe die Problenstelle mit einer Gruppe Passiert. Von der konnte ich mich letzendlich noch lösen und bin mit 5 min Vorsprung ins Ziel gefahren.
Nach 140 Km und 3200 hm 7.45.23 Std hatte ich es geschaft. Als 117. von 145. 75 von 88 Mannern. 2.42 Stunden Hinter Karl Platt.  Und bin super zufrieden.
Sascha hatt ab Km 70 Probleme gekriegt und ist mit einer Passablen Zeit zeit auf 110 km Gefinisht._

Lg chris.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (5. Juni 2007)

jepp war mit aber nicht sicher ob genau DU  das warst....


----------



## Hitzi (5. Juni 2007)

So, ich bin auch wieder zurück aus Willingen.

Rennen war soweit O.K.
Zeitnahme fand ich nicht O.K. Realtime wäre besser gewesen. Gerade weil man 40,- Euro Pfand abdrücken musste. Allerdings schützt das die Veranstalter vor Verlust der Transponder. Wenn es nur 10,- Euro wären, würden einige die Dinger auf den Müll werfen.  
War im Startblock "C" und daruch ca. 10 Min. zeitverlust. Ist schon heftig.

Habe auch einen Conti Mountain King abgegriffen. Fährt sich echt spitze. Gute Traktion, super Seitenhalt, guter Grip, wirft wenig Steine auf und ist dabei auch noch sehr leise auf Asphalt. Allerdings im wahren Leben 45,- Euro für einen Reifen hinblättern - Nie im Leben - Dafür kriege ich im Werksverkauf bei Conti 4 Stk.  
Werde ihn abmachen und für den Alpen-X in 4 Wochen aufbewahren.

Verpflegung war auch soweit O.K. - Man kennt es ja aus anderen Jahren.

Allerdings eine Streckenänderung nach oben auf 107 km und 2751 hm ist schon heftig. Leider hatte ich eine kleine Erkältung und deshalb bin ich nur die kleine Runde gefahren.
Man könnte doch mal an eine Distanz von ca. 80 Km und 2000 hm nachdenken, oder? Das wäre doch mal eine akzeptable Distanz.
Große Runde mit 134 km und ca. 3300 hm ist auch O.K. - Da hat man dann auch einen richtigen Unterschied zwischen den Distanzen.

Was war sonst noch gut? Viele Schnäppchen gemacht, bzw. Messepreise bekommen z.B. Handschuhe, Kette, Pumpe, Beläge etc. Das hat sich gelohnt.
Brauhaus am Freitag - Spitze! Schlange am Lift --->   Buskolonnen von Wochenendsäufern - "Ein Stern, der deinen Namen trägt......" und so weiter  und danach  :kotz: 

Habe mit Bobby Root noch ein Fahrtechnik Seminar bei Canyon auf der Freeride Strecke mitgemacht. War Spitze! Zwar alles auf englisch aber ich konnte das alles gut verstehen.

soweit..........

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (5. Juni 2007)

Metzkergiga4u
hab nach dir ausschau gehalten aber vergebens, habe km 56 2 min nach dir erreicht und trotzdem nicht gesehen  ,
wann warst du an km 107 ich nach 5,30 Std, hätten uns eigentlich auf der Strecke kurz sehen müssen,
große Rund alle achtung, an der Zeit kannst du ja noch arbeiten, 
sehen uns aber im Duisburg, ist dein Teampartner genau so schnell wie du ?, wollte euch Platz 10 in Duisburg wegnehmen aber mein Partner hat in Willingen 6Std52min gebraucht, wenn er bis Duisburg nicht besser wird sehe ich mich auf Platz 15 oder so


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. Juni 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> Metzkergiga4u
> hab nach dir ausschau gehalten aber vergebens, habe km 56 2 min nach dir erreicht und trotzdem nicht gesehen  ,
> wann warst du an km 107 ich nach 5,30 Std, hätten uns eigentlich auf der Strecke kurz sehen müssen,
> große Rund alle achtung, an der Zeit kannst du ja noch arbeiten,
> sehen uns aber im Duisburg, ist dein Teampartner genau so schnell wie du ?, wollte euch Platz 10 in Duisburg wegnehmen aber mein Partner hat in Willingen 6Std52min gebraucht, wenn er bis Duisburg nicht besser wird sehe ich mich auf Platz 15 oder so



Hi, warscheinlich war ich an der Verpflegung und bin so um 5.40 rum auf die Große gegangen.

Mit der zeit, im idealfall (ohen umweg und platten) wäre es auch eine 7,20 geworden. Und damit bin ich super zufrieden, da ich gar kein Bergfahrer sondern Sprinter bin. Über 2500 Hm fahre ich äusserst ungerne am stück. 

Hey, das finde ich gar nicht nett das ihr uns den 10 in Duisburg wegnehmen wollt.  Wo kommen wir da noch hin?   
Mein Teamkollege ist schon stark aber ich betreibe den Sport ein paar Jahre länger. Hat auf der mittleren 6.20 Std gebraucht 145. bei den Herren. Und der war nicht gut drauf. Konnten wegen unseren Mädels nicht optimal tranieren etz. 
Für Duisburg ist er sehr motiviert, mal abwarten


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (5. Juni 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Hi, warscheinlich war ich an der Verpflegung und bin so um 5.40 rum auf die Große gegangen.
> 
> Mit der zeit, im idealfall (ohen umweg und platten) wäre es auch eine 7,20 geworden. Und damit bin ich super zufrieden, da ich gar kein Bergfahrer sondern Sprinter bin. Über 2500 Hm fahre ich äusserst ungerne am stück.
> 
> ...



Bei meinem Partner muß ich da noch etwas dran arbeiten, aber sind ja noch 8 Wochen und in 4 Wochen fahren wir in Neuhaus Hochsolling mal sehn wie er sich da schlägt, sonst nehme ich in Duisburg eine Peitsche mit und renne neben ihm her


----------



## Becci (5. Juni 2007)

diskutiert doch hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=251743&page=13&highlight=duisburg+2007 weiter  

passt besser


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. Juni 2007)

Jo Chefin alles Klar.  

Ps: Kriegst noch ne Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (5. Juni 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> diskutiert doch hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=251743&page=13&highlight=duisburg+2007 weiter
> 
> passt besser



dein Wunsch ist uns Befehl  ;-)


----------



## Adrenalino (5. Juni 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> Bei meinem Partner muß ich da noch etwas dran arbeiten, aber sind ja noch 8 Wochen und in 4 Wochen fahren wir in Neuhaus Hochsolling mal sehn wie er sich da schlägt, sonst nehme ich in Duisburg eine Peitsche mit und renne neben ihm her



Hey, grüß mal den Solling von mir! Ist einer meiner Lieblings-Marathons! Da Freunde von mir in Northeim wohnen verbinde ich das immer. Schöne Strecke, tolle Orga!
Leider dieses Jahr nicht dabei, bin zu der Zeit auf Apenninen-Cross...... 

Ach ja, die "mittlere" hatte laut meinem HAC genau 110km....und einige Fahrer vor und nach mir haben das im Ziel bestätigt.


----------



## Musashi (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

war auch dabei und bin als Vorbereitung für Kirchzarten die kleine Runde gefahren. Das Wetter fand ich recht angenehm, der Nieselregen war erfrischend. Hatte ca. 40 Minuten nach dem Start einen Platten und musste mir einige Kommentare von ein paar Ar***lö**ern anhören ("Oh, guck mal der hält den Daumen raus", "Hey du hast ´nen Platten"). Was soll das? Völlig unsportlich und unkameradschaftlich.   Ist eh schon ärgerlich wenn einem so was passiert. War danach moralisch erst einmal voll down und musste wieder meinen Rhytmus finden. 

Spass gemacht hat es trotzdem, nächstes Jahr wieder. 

Weiss jemand, wann die Bilder online gestellt werden?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (5. Juni 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Hey, grüß mal den Solling von mir! Ist einer meiner Lieblings-Marathons! Da Freunde von mir in Northeim wohnen verbinde ich das immer. Schöne Strecke, tolle Orga!
> Leider dieses Jahr nicht dabei, bin zu der Zeit auf Apenninen-Cross......
> 
> Ach ja, die "mittlere" hatte laut meinem HAC genau 110km....und einige Fahrer vor und nach mir haben das im Ziel bestätigt.



damit wir von Becci nicht schon wieder einen Anpfiff bekommen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277622&goto=newpost


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Juni 2007)

Musashi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> . Hatte ca. 40 Minuten nach dem Start einen Platten und musste mir einige Kommentare von ein paar Ar***lö**ern anhören ("Oh, guck mal der hält den Daumen raus", "Hey du hast ´nen Platten"). Was soll das? Völlig unsportlich und unkameradschaftlich.  Ist eh schon ärgerlich wenn einem so was passiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## IGGY (6. Juni 2007)

Kann mir jemand verraten wo ich die Bilder jedes einzelnen Starters finde die geknippst worden sind?


----------



## bertel1987 (6. Juni 2007)

http://www.marathon-photos.com/


----------



## IGGY (6. Juni 2007)

Oh man was für Preise  
Sundern ging ja noch aber das ist doch der Hammer!


----------



## bertel1987 (6. Juni 2007)

Deshalb hab ich auch meinen eigenen Fotografen mitgenommen  Die Preise sind pervers...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redbyte (7. Juni 2007)

Gleiche Startzeit für alle: Damit der erste (2., 3. usw.), der über's Ziel fährt, auch wirklich der erste ist. Absolut sinnvolle Regel IMO.
An alle Geizkragen, die hier wegen der Höhe des Startgeldes rumheulen:

Für 40,- gab's:
- Trinkflasche
- Reifenheber Maxxis
- UV-Lippenstift
- 3 Portionen Nudeln
- T-Shirt
- Power Bar Riegel und Gels bis zum Abwinken (ich hatte bspw. 4 Riegel
und 6 Gels)
- fertig gefüllte Powerbar-Trinkflaschen
- lecker Kuchen
- Würstchen
usw. usf.

Das ist preislich mehr als in Ordnung. Wer etwas Kenne von der Orga solcher Großveranstaltungen hat, der weiß, dass die 40,- pro Nase noch lange nicht ausreichen, um ein solches Event auf die Beine zu stellen. Ohne Sponsoren gäbe es Willingen gar nicht und ihr könntet statt dessen zum x.ten Mal eure Hometrails fahren oder den Finger in den Hi***** stecken.

Hier von Abzocke zu sprechen, ist absolut unangemessenes Verhalten und ein Schlag ins Gesicht aller engagierten Beteiligten, egal ob ehrenamtlich oder professionell.


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Juni 2007)

@redbyte
Hast ja recht, die "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität geht mir auch sehr auf den Zeiger! Aber ich glaube, daß sich die meisten hier über die Fotopreise von www.marathon-photos.com aufregen, und das kann ich nachvollziehen. Die Preise sind echt happig, das geht wesentlich preiswerter!

Aber bitte, solche Sprüche 



> oder den Finger in den Hi***** stecken.



lassen wir in Zukunft, o.k?


----------



## Marv!n (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo!
Also mein Willingen-Erlebnis:
Ich bin 14 und wollte die Schnupperrunde fahrn. Also 33km und der Start um 8 Uhr. Also war ich um 10 nach 7 da. Dann wird mir gesagt das der Start schon um halb 8 ist. Also hecktik . Dann nach 8 Minuten warten kann ich doch schon starten. Man fährt ein Stück und steht im Stau. So nach 5 Minuten gehts wieder weiter. Bei km 18 sollte dann die Abzweigung kommen...naja ich habe nichts gesehn un fuhr dann die kleine Runde: 57km Bei km 33 hätte ich 1.20h gehabt...aber ich fuhr dann plätlich doch ein bisschen mehr. Nach 2.55 war ich dann im Ziel. Da ich so ungleichmäßig gefahrn bin, bin ich zufrieden Nächstes Jahr wieder! Aber dann die richtige Strecke... wenns geht auch Brutto Zeit und kein Stau . Aber Verpflegng war top 
Danach bin ich noch mit meinem Dirt Bike gefahrn und hab Unterscherschriften gesammelt!


----------



## 4XRacerPB (7. Juni 2007)

@redbyte 
bei plan B angestellt?


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Juni 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> @redbyte
> bei plan B angestellt?



Muss er nicht, denn mit seinen Argumenten hat er vollkommen recht. Aber ich möchte hier nicht wieder ne Diskussion starten von wegen zu hoher Startgelder und so, das wurde schon in anderen Threads zur genüge getan.

Doch halt, ich hab einen Post gefunden den ich mehr als treffend finde:



> Immer wieder lustig diese Diskussion, jedes Jahr wieder.
> Diese krankhafte Geiz-ist-geil Mentalität nervt nur noch. Wenn´s euch zu teuer ist, bleibt zu hause, oder organisiert selber was.
> Nein halt, das kriegt ihr ja nicht auf die Reihe. Denn ihr lebt ja im Fantasy-Land, wo es irgendwelche geheimen "Kontakte" gibt, mit denen "Auserwählte" alles, was sie so brauchen, umsonst bekommen. Da muss man nur noch irgendwas von "Marketing" schreiben, und schon fließen Milch und Honig im Übermaß.
> 
> ...



Ich finde daß ich für meine 40 Euro eine sehr gute gegenleistung bekommen habe. Wer nicht der Meinung ist sollte der Veranstaltung das nächste mal fernbleiben.


----------



## fritzbox (7. Juni 2007)

Die 40Euro gehen schon in Ordnung 

Überhaupt war die Verpflegung dieses Jahr wieder besser als letztes und vorletztes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertel1987 (7. Juni 2007)

Es wird halt jedes Jahr besser...sowohl Verpflegung, als auch das "Drumherum".


----------



## Wave (7. Juni 2007)

ohne irgendeine geiz.ist.geil diskussion anzufangen möchte ich nur eine frage stellen: wie erklärt ihr euch, dass dieses jahr mehr als 1000 starter weniger als in den vorjahren am start standen?


----------



## bertel1987 (7. Juni 2007)

Preis.

Heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass es gerechtfertigt ist. 

Ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass die da mehr Geld scheffeln wollen als sonstwo. Aber mir würde auch kein Marathon einfallen, der in einem solch großen Rahmen so gut durchorganisiert ist. 


Von Volkers spontanen Streckenänderungen mal abgesehen ^^


----------



## kleinbiker (7. Juni 2007)

redbyte schrieb:


> Für 40,- gab's:
> - Trinkflasche
> - Reifenheber Maxxis
> - UV-Lippenstift
> ...



Ich hatte das Marathon Plus Paket schon im vorraus gebucht. 50 Euro für 3 Tage Festival, Marahon und wie schon oben zu lesen reichlich Extras. 

Es ist zwar viel Geld, aber durchaus gerechtfertigt. Bei anderen Marathon's wird teilweise für nur etwas weniger Geld deutlich weniger geboten!

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## redbyte (7. Juni 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> @redbyte
> bei plan B angestellt?



Nö, bei den geringen Startgeldern könnten die mir wahrscheinlich kein brauchbares Gehalt zahlen.  

@Wave:
2006 und 2005 waren auch nicht viel mehr am Start, als dieses Jahr, 2005 bspw. waren es ~ 1600

Ich glaube, es lag eher an den negativen Wettererfahrungen der letzten Jahre, in meinem Bekanntenkreis gab es auch viele, die nach 3 Jahren Schlamm und Kälte in Folge keinen Bock mehr hatten. Die T-Shirt Aktion im letzten Jahr war auch nicht so schlau. Immerhin war das Wetter 2003 das letzte mal schön in Willingen.

Persönlich fand ich das Wetter heuer perfekt, da der Niesel am Anfang angenehm kühlte, die Strecke aber trotzdem größtenteils trocken war.


----------



## Wave (7. Juni 2007)

nur weiter...



> Zitat von redbyte
> Für 40,- gab's:
> - Trinkflasche
> - Reifenheber Maxxis
> ...


diese vergleiche hinken hinterher, aber sowas von! was ist wenn ich weder
- power-bar (vertrag ich nicht)
- nudeln (wer futtert schon 3 portionen nudeln)
- t-shirt (manche mögen auf sowas stolz sein - bei mir werden      daraus putzlappen)
- wurst (baaah)
- reifenheber (hab ich min. 3 satz zu hause)
- warme duschen (wüsste nicht wann ich das letzte mal kalt          geduscht habe)
noch gefüllte trinkflaschen (mit einem inhalt der die verdauung rückwärts laufen lässt) haben will, sondern LEDIGLICH MARATHON FAHREN WILL? sind dann 40 tacken immernoch "günstig"

mmh, shit, schonwieder in die alte diskussion zurück gefallen...


----------



## fritzbox (8. Juni 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> nur weiter...
> 
> 
> diese vergleiche hinken hinterher, aber sowas von! was ist wenn ich weder
> ...



Es zwingt Dich niemand mitzufahren ist ja immer noch freiwillig 
Die Teilnehmerzahlen haben sich nach den Boomjahren im normalen rahmen eingependelt woran das Mistwetter der letzten Jahre auch nicht schuldlos war


----------



## IGGY (8. Juni 2007)

Am besten fand ich die Bikes von Ghost


----------



## Adrenalino (8. Juni 2007)

@iggy
Wieso verpass ich sowas immer????


----------



## fritzbox (8. Juni 2007)

Die waren am Freitag und am Samstag da 

Die Blonde war sehr hübsch die andere war so ne Silikonbraut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razorblade (8. Juni 2007)

Ja ...hab sie auch gesehen ...Airbrush vom feinsten ...da geht einem das Herz auf...  


greetz Razor


----------



## Wave (8. Juni 2007)

er ghoststand war zu der zeit aber auch sicherlich der mit der größten menschentraube auf dem festival.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (8. Juni 2007)

hab nur die blonde gesehen reicht aber....
hab mich aber eh gefragt wie lange das dauert bis die hier auftauchen....


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (8. Juni 2007)




----------



## bertel1987 (11. Juni 2007)

Herrliche Bilder  



Wave schrieb:


> nur weiter...
> 
> 
> diese vergleiche hinken hinterher, aber sowas von! was ist wenn ich weder
> ...



Es ist aufgrund des großen Festivals halt eher ein "Marathon für Alle", d.h. kein richtiger Wettkampf, sondern in erster Linie ein Highlight für Hobbyradler und Amateur zugleich. Es gibt bestimmt genug Leute, die aus der Umgebung kommen und den Marathon aus Spaß mitfahren. Und die finden bestimmt Gefallen an den ganzen "Extras", die einen richtigen Marathonisti wohl eher kalt lassen.


----------



## fritzbox (11. Juni 2007)

Habe mir heute die Trans Germany im Spessart angesehen,stand an einer Verpflegungsstation da war es in Willingen besser vom Angebot der Verpflegung


----------



## LaPalma (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

extrem verspätet gebe auch ich jetzt meinen Senf dazu.

*Willingen *kannte ich aus den vergangenen Jahren nur als 'Fahrerbegleitung'.

Letztes Jahr hätte ich mich beinahe noch spontan nachgemeldet, aber der Preis und das Wetter haben mich dann doch extrem abgeschreckt.

Dieses Jahr war das erste Mal, dass die Temperaturen erträglich waren und so habe ich mich am Samstagabend doch noch nachgemeldet.

Nun ja, die *Strecke *(kleine Runde) bestand ja nur aus Waldautobahnen und einem langen Asphaltstück. Aber das ist bei den Kurzstrecken eben so.
Kurzstreckenfahrer werden eben immer als Fahrtechnik-Legastheniker  eingestuft.
Da das wahrscheinlich auch häufig zutrifft (jeder fängt ja mal klein an, oder trainiert nicht so intensiv), ist das der Rennsicherheit wohl auch zuträglich.

Bescheidene *Zeitnahme*! Obwohl meine Zeit eher unterirdisch ist, fände ich es doch toll, wenn die gelistete Zeit wenigstens meiner Leistung entsprechen würde.
Aber aus Startblock D habe ich 7 Minuten gebraucht, vom Startschuss bis zur Startlinie. Und die Auswertung meiner Tachodaten hat gezeigt, dass ich über 12 (!!!) Minuten vor dieser blöden Brücke gewartet habe. Leider war von hinten nicht zu erkennen, welches  "Hinderniss" diesen Stau verursacht hat, und selbst wenn ich durch den Bach hätte fahren wollen, wäre ein vorbeikommen am Pulk eher unmöglich gewesen.
In Summe also 20 Minuten!

Klar hat Willingen immer noch mehr Flair, als diese ganzen kleinen Marathons, aber 40-50 Euro *Startgeld *sind schon happig.
Jeder Fahrer hat doch schon die Reifenheber und die Trinkflasche seines Vetrauens. Diese Reifenheber sind ja so groß wie ein Minitool!
Und dieses 'Rollkragen'-T-shirt kann sich doch derjenige kaufen, der es möchte. 

Die Fahrer der *Lütten *Runde zahlen zwar weniger, aber sie haben keine Verpflegungsstelle auf der Strecke. Und 35 km mit gut 800 Hm sind doch eigentlich auch kein Pappenstiel, den man mit einem hektischen Frühstück am frühsten Morgen erledigt. Gerade die Schnupperfahrer brauchen doch die Verpflegung für die Seele und weil sie ihre persönliche Verpflegung noch nicht so professionalisiert haben.

So viel geschrieben, jetzt muss ich erst einmal die Fingerkuppen kühlen 

LaPalma


----------



## bertel1987 (14. Juni 2007)

> Leider war von hinten nicht zu erkennen, welches "Hinderniss" diesen Stau verursacht hat, und selbst wenn ich durch den Bach hätte fahren wollen, wäre ein vorbeikommen am Pulk eher unmöglich gewesen.



Hättest du so oder so nicht geschafft. Ein paar Flöten vor uns wollten sich sogar kloppen, nachdem einer der beiden links passieren wollte. ^^

Gabs bei der LüttenRunde echt keine Verpflegung? Das ist schon etwas arm...


----------



## LaPalma (15. Juni 2007)

bertel1987 schrieb:


> Hättest du so oder so nicht geschafft. Ein paar Flöten vor uns wollten sich sogar kloppen, nachdem einer der beiden links passieren wollte. ^^
> 
> Wo ist denn da der Unterschied, zwischen Überholen am Berg, im Trail oder vor der Brücke?
> Eigentlich ist es doch immer so, dass jemand eine Schlüsselstelle nicht fahren kann, oder möchte und eine anderer Fahrer die Passage meistert.
> ...




LaPalma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaPalma (15. Juni 2007)

bertel1987 schrieb:


> Herrliche Bilder
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist aufgrund des großen Festivals halt eher ein "Marathon für Alle", d.h. kein richtiger Wettkampf, sondern in erster Linie ein Highlight für Hobbyradler und Amateur zugleich. Es gibt bestimmt genug Leute, die aus der Umgebung kommen und den Marathon aus Spaß mitfahren. Und die finden bestimmt Gefallen an den ganzen "Extras", die einen richtigen Marathonisti wohl eher kalt lassen.


 

Sollte es nicht allen *Spass* machen (sogar den Profis, die damit ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen)?
Übst Du Deinen Sport nicht aus Spass aus?
Klar während des Marathons ist häufig Schluss mit lustig, aber da kommt der Spass doch danach, wenn man voller Stolz in Erinnerungen schwelgt.

Was macht denn einen *richtigen Marathonisti* aus? Die Fahrzeit? Die rasierten Beine?
Schwer vorzustellen, dass sich jemand, der eigentlich nicht mountainbiket, durch 56 km durchkämpft, nur weil er zufälligt in der Umgebung wohnt??


LaPalma


----------



## bertel1987 (15. Juni 2007)

> Wo ist denn da der Unterschied, zwischen Ãberholen am Berg, im Trail oder vor der BrÃ¼cke?
> Eigentlich ist es doch immer so, dass jemand eine SchlÃ¼sselstelle nicht fahren kann, oder mÃ¶chte und eine anderer Fahrer die Passage meistert.
> Dummerweise ist es auch vielleicht etwas unglaubwÃ¼rdig, sich vorbeizuschlÃ¤ngeln und zu sagen: "Wartet Ihr nur auf die BrÃ¼cke, ich fahre durch den Bach!"



Eben. Ich meine ja auch nicht, was richtig gewesen wÃ¤re, sondern was fÃ¼r deine eigene Gesundheit sinnvoll gewesen wÃ¤re. Bei uns (Startblock B/C) haben alle gewartet...einer wollte vorbei und wurde direkt dumm angemacht.



> Sollte es nicht allen Spass machen (sogar den Profis, die damit ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen)?
> Ãbst Du Deinen Sport nicht aus Spass aus?
> Klar wÃ¤hrend des Marathons ist hÃ¤ufig Schluss mit lustig, aber da kommt der Spass doch danach, wenn man voller Stolz in Erinnerungen schwelgt.
> 
> ...



Klar soll es allen SpaÃ machen, doch die Veranstalter sehen, dass sie mit einer Breitensport-Auslegung mehr in die Kasse bekommen. Daher vernachlÃ¤ssigen sie ein bisschen die Pros und wenden sich mehr den Hobbybikern zu.

Das ist lediglich eine *Beschreibung* und keine *Rechtfertigung.* Ginge es nach mir, gÃ¤bs weder Pasta Party noch Reifenheber noch Trinkflasche usw...da kÃ¶nnte man gut 10â¬ einsparen.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (15. Juni 2007)

ich habe mich nicht angestellt (Block B), bin einfach vorbei und ab durch den Bach, die Schuhe waren danach natürlich nass aber egal, bei mir standen aber auch erst ca. 60 Leute vor der Brücke, beim zweiten mal über die Brücke war sie leer


----------



## fritzbox (15. Juni 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> ich habe mich nicht angestellt (Block B), bin einfach vorbei und ab durch den Bach, die Schuhe waren danach natürlich nass aber egal, bei mir standen aber auch erst ca. 60 Leute vor der Brücke, beim zweiten mal über die Brücke war sie leer



Jawoll  2mal voll l durchgefahren durch den Bach stell mich doch nicht an einer Brücke an wegen ein paar nasser Füsse. 
Es war schon Arschkalt die jahre vorher und es ging durch den B ach


----------



## Lateralus (15. Juni 2007)

Ganz ehrlich - ich fand die Ghost-Aktion irgendwie absolut arm. Sind die Räder nach deren Selbsteinschätzung sooo schlecht, dass man die nur mit "Titten live" verkaufen kann? Ich weiss, jetzt kommen wieder Anmerkungen zu den Bombergirls usw...ich finds trotzdem echt erbärmlich...was nicht heisst, dass das keine netten Anblicke waren. Aber die Tatsache an sich find ich absolut arm. Sex sells - klar, aber trotzdem bekloppt...


----------

